# Which one



## dwinch53 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello...first time on board...trying to figure out which one to purchase...I would like to be able to charge my batt on my small travel trailer while rustic / dry camping...only have one batt....i have found two Honda EM 500"s that run well for $200.00 and the other for $250.00 with the 12 volt charging cord...and a Honda eu1000i that is apx 4 yrs old and also runs and looks well for $450.00 any suggestions would be GREAT...thanx


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Each would charge your battery. If that is all you want the generator to do, I would go with the quietest machine.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

if you "dry" camp alot you should look into running 2 golf cart battery, they will hold up alot better, that and 1000w gen set hooked to your shore line, willl charge the battery the best with the coverter/charger that is on the trailer ...... you could also run everything but the roof air and microwave if you have one with a 1000w watt gen. If you wanted full power you need atleast 2000, but 3300 would be about perfect if you have a 30amp shore line


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I personally would go for the bigger of the three gen sets because if you're like me you'll find many more uses for it once you have it and you never know when you will need to do more than charge a battery and from what I have heard all the eu series of generators are quiet


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

dwinch53 said:


> i have found two Honda EM 500"s that run well for $200.00 and the other for $250.00 with the 12 volt charging cord...and a Honda eu1000i


The EM500 is a 500 watt model, flathead-style 60cc engine with a cast-iron cylinder sleeve. It runs at full throttle when making power, regardless of the load. Last made in the early 80s, parts are getting more scarce, but still available. Here's a link to an owner's manual:
manual: *http://tinyurl.com/7zds8sq <-- *.PDF file

The EU1000i is a 1000 watt model, OHV 50cc engine that is all-aluminum. It uses an inverter and can make power at different engine speeds depending on the load. This is called the Eco-Throttle feature. When battery charging, you'd want to disable the Eco-Throttle to get maximum power for charging. The EU1000i is a current Honda model, and all parts are available. Here's a link to it's webpage and owner's manual:
webpage: *Honda Power Equipment - EU1000i
*manual*: **http://tinyurl.com/75vg42v <-*-.PDF file

_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone._


----------

